# Corssbow Arrow Puller.........



## canuck1056 (Sep 1, 2010)

Ten Point Crossbows is also coming out with one very soon.


----------



## thunderbolt (Oct 11, 2002)

Be careful giving carbon arrows a "twist" to loosen them! You may actually damage the arrow making it unuseable.


----------



## DXTCLUE (Apr 4, 2010)

I wouldnt use any kind of pliers on a carbon arrow.:nono:


----------



## wellis1840 (May 29, 2005)

Well, to each is own.... I am not posting this to start a fight or to be controversial . I found out about the puller on Crossbow forums elsewhere. Just giving an option to other crossbow shooters not having heard of it. For me, it is a wonderful tool.

Just to clarify one point, there is a 1/8 inch thick rubber insert not seen well in the image that actually touches the arrow shaft. 

I have been using it a lot at 3D tournaments and the carbon arrows are fine. Everyone who has seen it, likes it. It has been borrowed during tournaments, by compound shooters, to get their arrows out that are firmly "stuck" in an animal. The allows slide out easily. The twist part of the removal comes from the fellow that made it. He did not dream up this tool, it is manufactured commercially. Their instructions match his.


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

I have used this tool at one of the 3D shoots I was at. I can tell you it works like a dream! I would not twist the arrow with it, but it grips the arrow well enough that it is not needed most of the time. The puller (the rubber insertes) grips the arrow really well with out crushing the sidewall of the arrow.

Buy it, use your head while pulling arrows....and you will never regret having one.


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

Bill has used it on my CXL Pro 250's and didn't hurt them at .Works great.


----------



## Raymond 1 (Feb 23, 2010)

I have one and it works great.


----------



## NSSCOTT (Sep 6, 2009)

i've been using them and sell them for a while now no issuses what so ever so far they work great.


----------



## thunderbolt (Oct 11, 2002)

My issue isn't with the "pliers" at all, it has to do with twisting an arrow to break it free from the target. Some arrows will have the carbon layers separate if this is done.


----------



## will750 (Apr 6, 2007)

never tried this one But like the T-Handle puller from Excalibur !!!!!!!


----------



## joe171 (Jan 8, 2012)

If you promise not to laugh
:mg::mg::mg: 
Rubber dish washing gloves you know your wives and girlfriends use to wash dishes

My hands are to big to grip my carbon shafts 
this was my wife's idea ............AND IT WORKS ....not to sure how to not be too conspicuous at my club

joe171


----------



## #1 Hogger (Aug 17, 2005)

when I hear the snap of someone putting on rubber gloves I shudder and one part of me tightens up not loosens :behindsof


----------



## Pete731 (Aug 9, 2002)

xbow with 315 ft/sec and less + scorpion venom arrow lube 

OR 

http://www.hamskeaarchery.com/shop-hamskea/products.php?id=5&p=1&cat=


----------

